# USPS Mail



## hbhouston (Aug 7, 2015)

My wife and I intend to retire the first of 2016 and we also plan to travel for up to 60 days at a time. 
How do you guys deal with your mail? We have no one close by to pick it up and forward it?
Thanks


----------



## jtjt (Nov 21, 2012)

Give Escapees a call or go to escapees.com for more info. They are in livingston, Tx.
Membership ship is only $39.00 a year.

Since 1985, Escapees Mail Forwarding Service has been assisting full-time and part-time RVers with all their mail forwarding needs. As a licensed commercial mail-receiving agent, Escapees provides the largest, most economical service for RVers in the nation. You will enjoy being greeted with friendly, personal attention every time you call.
_“One thing we love about Escapees is the quick and personal service you provide; I don’t know how you do it with so many members, but in this impersonal world we live in, it’s such a pleasure to deal with all you real people!”
--Marcus & Caryl Seaford #64816_ ​ *Personal Services*











We will sort your mail to your specifications.
You determine your mail-forwarding schedule. Change it as your needs change.
We forward whatever mail you desire, including packages and certified mail.
We will send overnight deliveries via FedEx or UPS when requested.
We accept your mail-forwarding instructions by email, phone, or fax.
We offer unlimited use of our toll-free number for all your mail service business.
At your request, we will review your mail pieces with you over the phone.
Mail Scanning Service...learn more.
You may set up automatic payments if you desire.
We accept Visa, MasterCard, and Discover for your credit card payments.
Your postage balances are easy to track on each package you receive.
You will receive email confirmations every time your mail is sent.
You may check your current postage balance at your convenience.
Full-time RVers have access to _Home Base Options_.v
jtjt


----------

